# Question on Worldmark points



## UnpokemonMom (Jun 11, 2021)

My father passed away last month.  He has 37,700 points in his account.  Can these be used for any other timeshare program?  Or just Worldmark properties?  Thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 11, 2021)

You can join RCI, II or other exchange companies to make reservations at other than Worldmark resorts. 

The easiest thing to do is make Worldmark reservations. 

Bill


----------



## UnpokemonMom (Jun 11, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You can join RCI, II or other exchange companies to make reservations at other than Worldmark resorts.
> 
> The easiest thing to do is make Worldmark reservations.
> 
> Bill



Thank you.  Is making a Worldmark reservation like making a hotel reservation?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 11, 2021)

They can, but it can depend on the circumstances.  If he bought from the developer and you inherited them, you could use them in Club Wyndham or Wyndham South Pacific.  You can deposit them as credits into either II or RCI to exchange them for a fee at set rates based on the unit size and season.  Finally, you can make a reservation for a week somewhere and deposit that week in an independent exchange system like SFX or ThirdHome.  Where is it you want go would affect what the best use is.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 11, 2021)

UnpokemonMom said:


> My father passed away last month.  He has 37,700 points in his account.  Can these be used for any other timeshare program?  Or just Worldmark properties?  Thanks.


You can also rent the credits out while you figure things out.  
Log into his account.  About midway down the page, look for this sentence:
View detailed information now on your vacation credits, housekeeping services, guest certificates and expiration dates.
Click on detailed information to get a page that shows the expiration date of those credits.  If any are about to expire in the next few months, rent them out.  
Renting is easy.  There is a form on the website to fill out and submit.  You transfer credits from your account to those of another owner.   Go to https://wmowners.com/forums/#classified-ads.91.  Read through the Credits for rent (out) section to get an idea of pricing and post your ad.  

If the expiration date is next year or later, then you have time to decide if you want to use it or sell the account.  To get ideas of how much it is worth, check the wmowners classified for Memberships for Sale.   But first, make a reservation or two and try it out.  There is a lot of demand right now as all those credits that couldn't be used last year are now chasing the same reservations.  So you may have to plan for next year or very off season options.  

Sue


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 12, 2021)

UnpokemonMom said:


> Thank you.  Is making a Worldmark reservation like making a hotel reservation?



It is in the sense that you can go online (in your account) and see availability and book what you find.

It's not, in that you can't wait until the last minute like a hotel.  Extremely popular places/times book right when they become available at 13 months.  At 3 to 4 months out availability will be limited.  The earlier you can book and the more flexible you are the happier you will be with availability.  

However, the WM waitlist program can be a big help when you can't seem to find what you want.

If you see something you like, grab it and then review.  You can always cancel (check the deadlines).  It may not be there in a day or two after you decide it sounds good.

Also, note that the next year or two will be worse than usual in availability as a lot of people didn't go anywhere during COVID and now have a lot of credits to use up.

Good luck.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 12, 2021)

If you are interested in keeping the Worldmark Account and Credits you need to contact Worldmark to have the Account transferred to your name. Assuming there are no other heirs. This should be for free because it is a Transfer to an Immediate Family Members. Also you keep all Benefits that your Dad had, whatever they were. Do you have your Dad's Sign-on and Password for his Account.

There are 90+ Worldmark Resorts. A few on the East Coast but most are West of the Mississippi. There are also several in Mexico and Canada. Most people forget about the one in Fiji.

If your Dad purchased all or some of his Credits prior to November 6, 2006 then they should show as WM+A in his Online Account. This means they can be used to Book Club Pass (many Wyndham Resorts) and Wyndham South Pacific which includes Resorts in Australia, New Zealand, France, Germany, and Italy.

If he acquired any Developer Credits after November 6, 2006 Then there are likely Travel Share Credits.

Booking made 10 to 13 months in advance have to be for 7 days.

You also need to find out how your Dad was paying Maintenance Fees - monthly through an automatic Debit to a Credit Card or Bank Account, Quarterly by Check,  or yearly by Check. With his death his Maintenance Fee Payments may have ceased and they could be behind.


----------



## UnpokemonMom (Jun 14, 2021)

Eric B said:


> They can, but it can depend on the circumstances.  If he bought from the developer and you inherited them, you could use them in Club Wyndham or Wyndham South Pacific.  You can deposit them as credits into either II or RCI to exchange them for a fee at set rates based on the unit size and season.  Finally, you can make a reservation for a week somewhere and deposit that week in an independent exchange system like SFX or ThirdHome.  Where is it you want go would affect what the best use is.


Thanks very much for that info.  I haven't been able to find a lot of his paperwork on this, but I'm definitely sure he would not have bought directly from the developer.


----------



## UnpokemonMom (Jun 14, 2021)

sue1947 said:


> You can also rent the credits out while you figure things out.
> Log into his account.  About midway down the page, look for this sentence:
> View detailed information now on your vacation credits, housekeeping services, guest certificates and expiration dates.
> Click on detailed information to get a page that shows the expiration date of those credits.  If any are about to expire in the next few months, rent them out.
> ...


Oh, that's great info, thanks.  I'll go check his account tonight to see the expiration date.


----------



## UnpokemonMom (Jun 14, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> It is in the sense that you can go online (in your account) and see availability and book what you find.
> 
> It's not, in that you can't wait until the last minute like a hotel.  Extremely popular places/times book right when they become available at 13 months.  At 3 to 4 months out availability will be limited.  The earlier you can book and the more flexible you are the happier you will be with availability.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  This is a little overwhelming with all the other stuff we are handling.  This site is a great resource, and you all are very helpful indeed!  I'm sure I'll be back with more questions.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 14, 2021)

UnpokemonMom said:


> Thanks very much for that info.  I haven't been able to find a lot of his paperwork on this, but I'm definitely sure he would not have bought directly from the developer.



If your dad bought resale before 2006 then it could be Trendwest points which are better than regular resale points. If you look at the online account these points are labeled WM+A and should transfer to an immediate family member. These points are only better in that they include WM South Pacific. 

Bill


----------

